# I finnally made it



## wooser (May 1, 2003)

K, so it took me long enough to start writting but schools been a major pain in my ass.  Spain, my partner has been much more faithful.  Once I'm done with finals hopefully I'll have more time to check this site out more.  

I got my job working at the mall so I will be quitting my job at the bar.  Maybe I'll start going to bed before 2 now.  Dr. Pain I already showed you what I ate yesterday, and big surprise it's pretty much been the same food today.  I'll try to get into the habit of posting them consistently though.  My legs are still fricken sore from 2 days ago so I hope my kickboxing class doesn't kick my ass.  Today is my last day teaching.   Gonna miss the girls.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

Wooser? ...like I'm such a wooser cuz the swiss ball kicks my ass? j/k 

Why not Lbo......I can't w8 to her this one tomorrow? 

Welcome to the Board, Wooser...  

Brief stats, I let you tell the board what you want....5'8"....BF lower in just a few weeks of Nutrition/Training w/Pain.....Kickboxing Instructor...etc

Wooser is on  5-6 Meals/day, 3 meals, 3 shakes.....approx until you post:

210 P 70 C and 72 F...1768 cals

Meals approx

35 P 05 C 12 F  X 3
35 P 20 C 12 F  X 3

Seeing ths  in writing, we want to trim the oats down to 1/3 Cup 2 X a day, with the grapefruit, incidental berries and veggies 


DP


----------



## wooser (May 2, 2003)

I'm just getting the use of my shoulders completely back, I thought my workout was really sucking cause I wasn't feelin completely exhausted until that last set we did.  What were those called?

My diet yesterday....it's basically the same

4 egg whites + 1 whole egg
4 pieces of Turkey bacon
1 whole grapefruit

vanilla shake-scoop and a half with 2 tbl cream and strawberries

Chx salad with Balsamic dressing
1/2 cup oatmeal

Vanilla shake-prepared the same as above

Chx salad with Balsamic dressing
1/2 cup oatmeal

choc shake-2 scoops with 2 tbls cream

I don't know someday I might get sick of this combination but it's working well for me.  It's so crazy  how I don't crave things like I used to.  I thought I'd never overcome my addiction to sugar.

My schedual is going to completely change after May 11th.  I won't be able to workout any mornings due to school and my new job so hopefully I can work something out with Spain.  I'm nervous to do it on my own if I'll see the same results.

Alright, talk to u later

Wooser-yeah get over the name, K?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

OK..I'm over the name...and "NO"  I won't help you lift your water bottle to your lips....and of course you were "feeling it"  *wooser* , you were just feeling it more  with a 50 rep (single drop) SHOCK SET at the end of the W/O 

*1a) DB lateral* 
*1b) DB front raise* ....4 sets

*2a) Cable lateral* 
*2b)  One arm cable front raise* ....3 sets

*3a) Prone, rear raise*  x 3
*3b) Lying on side one arm DB rear raise* X 3

*4a)  Smith Shrugs, behind back, ass out of the way*
*4b)  DB Shrugs* wooser w8, 3 sets

*5)  Hammer Shoudler press* 25+25, one set 

Good Job! ;thumb:


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

Is anyone gonna Welcome wooser to IM? 

DP


----------



## Bladezz (May 2, 2003)

Welcome Wooser!!!


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Is anyone gonna Welcome wooser to IM?
> 
> DP



Hi Wooser!    Welcome Aboard!!

Sorry Andrew...been busy


----------



## lina (May 2, 2003)

Woohoo Wooser Welcome!


----------



## wooser (May 3, 2003)

Hi everyone!  Just got off from work, kinda tired, but here's my diet for the day.

4 egg whites + 1 whole egg
4 pieces of Turkey bacon
1 whole grapefruit

vanilla shake with cream and strawberries

chx salad with balsamic dressing
1/3 cup oatmeal

chx w/ veggies
string cheese

vanilla shake w/ cream and strawberries
1/3 cup oatmeal

choc shake w/ cream

My stomach wasn't cramping like yesterday so maybe it was cause I was eating so much oatmeal.

Later


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

MMMMmm Sting Cheese   I think lowering your oats to 1/3 of a cup helps, they bloat some people...10 days to two week more of this "same ole thing" and we are gonna tweak you......the Pool opens May12th.....

Oh....I forgot to tell you....I've decided to Kick your Ass today, Penalty for whining 




DP


----------



## wooser (May 5, 2003)

Yep, good workout.  How do I know this, could be cause it's a struggle to even type at my keyboard right now.  Not a big deal.  So my diet on Saturday and Sunday is as follows.

Saturday:

4 egg whites + 1 whole egg
4 strips of Turkey Bacon
1 whole grapefruit

vanilla shake w/strawberries and 2 tbls cream

chx salad w/balsamic dressing
1/3 cup oatmeal

tuna salad, veggies, w/tbl mayo

shake-same as above
1/3 cup oatmeal

vanilla shake w/2 tbls cream 

I was up late so I had another meal: Tuna salad, veggies, w/tbl mayo

Sunday:

4 egg whites + 1 whole egg
4 pieces Turkey Bacon
1 whole grapefruit

vanilla shake w/strawberries 2 tbls cream

Tuna salad, veggies w/tbl mayo
1/3 cup oatmeal

Shake-same as above

Mahi Filet w/cheese
veggies
oatmeal

went to bed early so I didn't have my 6th meal

So what are some alternatives to my Turkey Bacon in the morning cause I am so thirsty now after eating it.  I know Spain eats just a Turkey Breast, any other suggestions?

See you tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by wooser *_
> Yep, good workout.  How do I know this, could be cause it's a struggle to even type at my keyboard right now.  Not a big deal.  So my diet on Saturday and Sunday is as follows.
> 
> So what are some alternatives to my Turkey Bacon in the morning cause I am so thirsty now after eating it.  I know Spain eats just a Turkey Breast, any other suggestions?
> ...



Are you talking about Saturday's or Today's....lol, you weren't using your arms to well by the end of either W/O? 

Any kind of meat/poultry/even fish can be used instead of TB...I use chicken  

DP


----------



## wooser (May 6, 2003)

Well hello,

not much time to write so this will be quick, my diet for Monday is as follows:

4 egg whites + 1 whole egg
4 peices of Turkey Bacon
1 whole grapefruit

vanilla shake w/ cream and strawberries

Chx Salad w/ balsamic dressing
1/3 cup oatmeal

chx salad w/balsamic dressing
sugar free jello

vanilla shake w/cream and strawberries
1/3 cup oatmeal

vanilla shake w/cream

I was up late and had an additional meal: tuna w/mustard and 1 tbls mayo w/cucumbers

K, see you tomorrow!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Actually, you won't see me tomorrow...teeth cleaning day...oh joy 

So I thought you said Turkey bacon was evil?   Why are you still eating it? 


Nice squatting today btw 

DP


----------



## spain (May 6, 2003)

Official BIENVENIDOS!  I hope we can work something out with our training schedules.  I will miss you!


----------

